
Community Spotlight — InstaSaber - hwoolery
https://heartbeat.fritz.ai/community-spotlight-instasaber-8963e1d7313c
======
hwoolery
Hi HN! I'm the creator of the app -- happy to answer any questions about my
app or how to best survive an attack from a Wampa

~~~
nikkwong
This is so cool. Major props to such a great implementation and unique idea!

~~~
hwoolery
thanks! Still a lot of refinement left to do (this was initially released as a
proof of concept). But I'm happy to see people from all over enjoying the
gimmick : )

